# SDSU defeats NDSU again!



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

SDSU wins 24-13 in Brookings the 3rd consecutive year for the Dakota Marker. SDSU hasn't beat NDSU for 3 years straight since 1963! It was a full house with alot of Bison fans.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

1-6, ooh that's going to tough to talk about at the next Team Makers luncheon.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah,NDSU is having a poor season.But at least they aren't losing to NAIA schools like UND did.And on their own field.Sounds like complete domination by Sioux Falls.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Well next week UND could be 4-3 which would be more palatable than 2-6.

But then, they have all week to savor taking 3 out of 4 points from the Gophers. in that sport they've won 7 NCAA Division 1 Championships.


----------

